# Riello burner problem



## DonaldG (8 Oct 2012)

Hi, I have a riello RDB burner but its not working, when I press the red button the fan comes on for a few seconds but then goes to lockout, it hasn't been used in a few months and can't figure out why it's not coming on, I have checked all possible problems but everything seems to be fine, any ideas would be grateful


----------



## infacta (8 Oct 2012)

Sounds like a problem I had. It turned out to be the optical sensor was faulty. Essentially its job is to shut down the burner if it does not "see" flames in the chamber  after start-up. There is a cable attached to the back of it, just pull it out. Try a replacement, should cost €15/20.


----------



## DonaldG (8 Oct 2012)

*Reilly burner problems*

Hi,   No, that's not the problem does anyone else know about riello burner problems, it goes to lock out after 10 seconds, could it be dirt caught in the burner, like the oil nozzle or electodes, what's the most likely thing to be not working after a year of it being used, any ideas would be appreciated, cheers


----------



## bstop (10 Oct 2012)

Does  it spray oil ?  Is there a spark ?

If it does not spray oil it could be an airlock or blockage in the supply line or a faulty pump.

If there is no spark it could be a faulty transformer electrode or cable.


----------

